# Spamfilter?



## firemann (12. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

In den Maileinstellung kann man unter "Spamfilter" folgende Optionen auswählen:


Non-Paying
Uncensored
Wants all spam
Wants viruses
Normal
Trigger happy
Permissive
Leider hab ich in der Doku für ISPconfig 3 keine Infos über die Funktion und Wirkung dieser Optionen gefunden. 

Wo kann ich mich da schlau machen?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Burge (12. Jan. 2010)

Einfach mal draufklicken  als admin dann siehst wie die wirken. Sind halt einfach nur beispiel configs der möglichkeiten die du hast. 

Kannst selber auch eigenen erstellen.


----------



## firemann (12. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

was verstehst du unter "draufklicken"?

ich kann in ISPconfig 4 als Admin "Email Mailbox" einer der oben aufgeführten Optionen in einem Pulldown-Menü einstellen. 

Ich geh davon aus das sich damit das Verhalten des Spamfilters beeinflussen kann. 

Jetzt fehlt mir aber die Dokumentation in der das erklärt wird bzw. die Unterschiede zwischen den möglichen Optionen dokumentiert. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Burge (12. Jan. 2010)

Also erstmal ist es ISPconfig 3 dann wenn ich mich als admin anmelde kann ich im oberen Reiter auf Email klicken.

Dann kann ich unter Spamfilter auf Policy klicken. Dort seh ich die voreingestellten Regeln und kann drauf klicken.

In folge dessen sehe ich die Einstellungen die hinter den Regeln stehn, das sollte doch dann dir die Regeln erklären.


----------



## crichton (12. Jan. 2010)

Guck mal im Menu links, unter Spamfilter der Punkt: Richtlinie

Gruß
crichton


----------



## firemann (12. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

danke für den virtuellen Klaps auf den Hinterkopf. Hab die Einstellungen und damit auch die Erklärungen für den Spamfilter gefunden. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------

